# Dorn's Security Blanket



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

I was reading Rogal Dorn's article on the 40k wikia and it says that every night he slept with his adoptive grandfather's fur lined cloak. Does anyone else feel this i unbefitting a primarch, and it's a little creppy. I think that an 8" tall superhuman weapon sleeping with a security blanket. Can anyone rationalize this,however difficult?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with this. Alexander purportedly slept with a copy of the Iliad under his pillow. Even strong personalities and leaders have sentimental sides. An orphan, probably even moreso towards adoptive parents who did well by them.


----------



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

A book is one thing, especially for a philosopher king, but an enourmous genetically engineered warmachine, I think a sentimental security blanket is strange.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Each primarch was adopted and "humanized" by whatever planet they fell upon (as long as there was some sort of civilization there). So it's not so far fetched he would have some sort of sentimental trinket from his home world. Also, it's a fur blanket, meaning he or his grandfather hunted whatever he is now using to snuggle with.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Its a fur robe worn by Dorn as his favourite garment. it has previously belonged to his adoptive grandfather the man who had the geatest impact on his formative years. I see nothing strange with Dorn wearing the robe that was passed down to him from a man who adopted him and who Dorn greatly respected. 

As it's a huge great big robe it can also be slept in. 

It would be like you wearing a ring your father gave you. Its something nice that connects you to that person and those memories. Its Dorn showing affection to his homeworld, his people and his grandfather.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Thing is, calling it s 'security blanket' really does bring to it negative connotations, whilst removing any positive ones. The person this robe belonged to was, as noted by the other posters, a huge inflence on Dorn. He was there as Dorn grew and showed his potential, helping the young Primarch to come to terms with what he was and what would be expected of him.
After a day of war or politiking, after a time of deciding the fate of millions of Humans and Xenos, Dorn can come back to his quarters and re-connect with his deep-seated values and beliefs. In private the robe allows him to be a private Dorn and remember the lessons he learnt growing up.
We all know how much an object from our past can seem to hold memories and an ability to transport us to past situations; the same with smells and tactile sensations. The smallest thing that belonged to a beloved Grandparent can seem to bring them alive to us- how much more powerful could this sensation be in the mind of a Primarch?

GFP


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Whilst the iron warrior fan in me might want to gloat, frankly I'm just surprised 
he can wear it properly. All the primarch's probably had some stuff like that, 
whether worn or just kept.

Also, a fur robe and a security blanket are rather different things, especially since space marines wear robes when out of armour anyways.



(For some reason I now imagine Dorn wearing a snuggie :laugh


----------



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

Good points but vipertaja brings up a better one, why didn't he just wear it as a symbol of power and where he came from. But this robe is essentially a security blanket while it may not look like it, it's a blanket that comforts him every night that makes him feel safe and back home.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Just because he sleeps with the robe aswell as wearing it doesn't make it a security blanket. I doubt it would effect him that greatly if he were to say, lose it. Certainly he doesn't rely on it a much as the term security blanket would imply. 

The line itself where he's described as using the robe on his bed is a throwaway line. Its just used to further describe his heretige.

Mortarion carried around little globes of toxic air from his homworld. Are they then 'security blankets'?


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Safe from what? He's a killing machine!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Carna said:


> Safe from what? He's a killing machine!


The Night Lords they are the SM version of the boogyman


----------



## harlokin (Jun 3, 2011)

locustgate said:


> The Night Lords they are the SM version of the boogyman


At night, Dorn would dream of the big bad Night Haunter, hide under his "furry blanky", and suck the thumb of his Imperial Fist. :biggrin:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

The blanket according to the codexes, was bullet proof, granted invisibility and made with Bald Eagle feathers soaked in children's tears. So yeah, I can see why he would sleep with it.


----------

